# Northgate Canyon to Treasure Island May 11th and 12th



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

little over a hour from north gate put in to treasure. def longer shuttle if you wanna take out at bennett. flows will be just fine. and there is a bathroom at pickaroon and bennett.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

Thought I would clarify that I will be in a raft. Wondering if the above mentioned float times are: kicking back, drinking beer and staying out of eddies floating OR oars in the current making time floating?

Thanks!


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

poudreraft, are you doing your own shuttle or who does shuttle up there? i am thinking about a self support ducky trip there in july also any info on maps or other cool stuff. Thanks this will be our first trip up there.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

we are running the shuttle ourselves. There is a fly fishing shop in Saratoga that runs shuttles I think


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

They do-


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

North Platte River-Barnes Bridge Float Access Area
Wyoming Floater's Guide - North Platte River: North Gate Canyon



Maps and info that I found earlier this season...


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

There is also a great river map here: 
North Platte River | Rafting Colorado | White Water Rafting

and here: 

North Platte River Map | Northgate Canyon | Colorado/Wyoming Rafting

The N. Platte is an amazing run, very beautiful area and the couple of times I have run it there has been no other boaters on the river - even on the fourth of July! 
Enjoy it!


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the maps. I had found most of those in my searching. What I hope to find out is if the float times I am estimating sound reasonable. I have to work early on Monday morning and hope to time it right so we don't get home super late Sunday night. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GrizzlyChicken (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you're under estimating the time its going take especially if you run into any wind at 1,000. At 1,500, staying in the current you can do it in 2 long days. A lot depends on the contribution from Big Creek, Douglas Creek, Brush Creek and French Creek.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information. That is what I was worried about. With the cool weather this week I think it will be 1,000 to 1,100cfs and don't need an epic Sunday with an early Monday morning. Is taking out at Bennett Peak going to save me any real time? Anyone else have an opinion on how long of a float to allow from Routt down to Treasure Island?


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*2 long days*

But I don't think that taking out at Bennet will save you enough time to make up for the hassle. We did Bennet the first time we ran it. That was a loonnngggg shuttle. Now we take 3 days. The third day is short, just Bennet to Treasure. It's flat and twisty, but the current seems to move right along.
As for times, I think that Northgate to 6-mile is maybe 3 hours. It moves along pretty fast through that stretch. The rest of the times seem reasonable.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

I haven't run in in years, but remember the current cruising along pretty good. So, how many would try to do Routt to Treasure island and 2 days at the expected levels? Anyone?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone taken out at Prospect or Pickaroon yet this year? How were the roads?


----------

